# Any bigger people have a DXRacer chair?



## Depauville Kid

Barnacules Nergasm reviewed the newest and he fit fine and he's not a small guy.


----------



## Depauville Kid

There is also this one:


----------



## pLuhhmm

Are those the same? They're a different brand.


----------



## Depauville Kid

Ohh, I'm sorry. I thought those were DX Racer chairs. My apologies.


----------



## mr. biggums

DX has different lines of the chairs Linus did a review of one of the smaller ones, MX/my/uy lines are designed for us bigger folk. I personally own one of the older MX chairs have had it nearly a year now still showing 0 signs of wear and the cushioning is still like day one.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

I honestly don't think you would have any issue as the chairs aren't that small.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> I honestly don't think you would have any issue as the chairs aren't that small.


All depends on his shoulder width it was the major factor with me and the smaller ones (my shoulders rested on the wings making it uncomfortable), luckily for me my local staples had a few set up to try.


----------



## Depauville Kid

Here is the DX Racer chair. Jay in the video is a very large guy. I think he's like well over six foot and I'd say 300 lbs or more.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> Here is the DX Racer chair. Jay in the video is a very large guy. I think he's like well over six foot and I'd say 300 lbs or more.


Watched that, but that's the King version which is $450/$150 more.


----------



## jgarcia

I am 6'2 and 300lbs. I have the M-Series and its a great fit. The K-Series has more narrow wings that obstucted my sholduers from laying flat. If you have any questions feel free to pm!


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

I'm 6 foot 3" 260 Lbs and have the DXR-MX0 Max Series chair. It's the best fit for me. I bought the K series for my wife who is 5 foot 9" 140 Lbs, great fit for her. The K series is too tight a fit for me though. I've had mine for almost a year and is just like new. Both of us couldn't be be happier with our chairs.


----------



## rmp459

I'm 6 foot ~200 lbs. and I recently bought a Maxnomic Classic Pro, similar to the mid series dx racers I believe. I've also had chronic lower back issues (slipped discs) when i was in high school and college, so I'm sensitive to chairs and back support. I have no complaints with this chair at all.

Extremely solid chair. Good back support, great seat length for leg support.
The foam is dense and almost seems too stiff, but the chair is extremely comfortable over long periods of time. Instead of sinking into the cushion, the chair focuses on keeping you in a more up right position that is surprisingly comfortable. Something I have been unable to achieve in other office/task chairs - even the expensive ones at work. Surprisingly impressed considering i felt these chair were gimmicky at first.

The reclining on the maxnomics was the point i was sold on. You can set how far back you want the back of the chair to pivot with a locking mechanism, and then rotate a knob under the chair to allow it to recline even further from a "fixed recline" into a spring/moving recline that goes even further back. I watch all my movies/tv at my desk as well, so this is such a nice feature.

I came from a Hon task chair with a mesh back. It was comfortable but after two year I had to buy an additional cushion because the seat foam was worn out. I do not see the foam wearing on the Maxnomic chair. It supports my body weight effortlessly and doesnt compress really.


----------

